# DK45SE Loader Hydraulics Connections Getting Knocked Off



## Steve Prather (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey folks - I have a 2013 DK45SE that I have had for about a year. I really like it and it is perfect for my use. BUT..........i have an issue I hope someone has a suggestion or fix so I don't have to "reinvent the wheel (or in this case a part)"

I am frequently hitting the loader's hydraulic connections under the tractor with debris and knocking the connections off. That is a pain because typically the loader is under pressure when it happens so you have to release the pressure before re-attaching and that is a messy process unless you enjoy hydraulic fluid showers.

It needs a "skid plate"/cover to protect the connections. My questions are - others having this issue, does anyone know of a cover that can be purchased or has had one made and can share pictures, plans,materials, etc.? 

Thanks'
Steve


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

A quick fix would be to put tiewraps or wire to stop quick connect from sliding back and releasing it. One tiewrap around the back side of the ring and an other pulling onto the opposite hose.

Looking at the picture it seems that the connection is done at the foot step. You could bolt on a light cover on to it. I said light so if something solid grabs it it won't bend the foot step.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote.

Me thinks a skid plate is going to have to be home built. But here's my first thought: 17 months ago I bought a '68 Ford 2000. It looked really great for 50 years old. Having spent the first year attending to routine and corrective mechanical maintenance, this year I've been working on erasing the signs of misuse and jury rigged repairs of fenders and lift system. Unbelievable the damage a previous owner had done. My best guess is using the tractor in a very cluttered wood lot using the tractor as a bull dozer.

You may be disappointed to find out that a) your tractor is not construction equipment, and b) it is not a bull dozer. I would strongly suggest that to operate it safely, you recognize it's limitations. Doing so will result in a long life for it and for you.

Again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Steve Prather (Aug 18, 2018)

First - thanks for the welcomes to the forum and quick responses. I am not an experienced user (but becoming one fast) and this is my first tractor. I agree I may be using in a rougher environment than intended but I am reclaiming an over grown field in land I purchased (long term purpose for tractor) so hopefully once I get it cleaned up - the tractor will be more for intended every day purposes. 
Secondly, an AHA moment from you guys - thanks - I was thinking I was literally knocking the hoses loose and wondering why nothing else was getting messed up - now it's obvious brush is uncoupling them - DUH (remember the newbie comment earlier). Now that the bulb has lit on the cause, it makes more sense on solutions.
Third - I am going to try a combination of suggestions learned here and on another forum - so blanket thanks to everyone: Cable straps will work well and serve the dual purpose of securing them and also color coding the fittings. I also want to use a sleeve approach recommended in another forum. I know I can buy the black rubber/flexible pieces with clamps on both ends (used them for other purposes). They can be easily loosened and moved for access. 
Lastly, again - thanks to everyone - I'll try and remember to update with pics of what I use to make it easier for the next guy.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you describe is real common with modern tractors with hydraulic hoses and couplers mounted under the tractor. They drag off on stubble, weeds, brush, etc. as it catches the coupler sleeve and unlocks it. There are various heavy wall hose wrap products available. They are purchased in large enough diameter to slide over the sleeve on the quick connect and a foot or so up the hose, then usually locked in place with the same stainless steel zip ties used for automotive purposes. 

Here is just one supplier of hose wraps: https://www.universalhoseandfittings.com/product_p/hyd-hose-guard.htm

I buy the stainless steel zip ties normally used to wrap heat shielding on exhaust systems from the local NAPA distributor, but Amazon carries them too for cheap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071NYQD9H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

I also use the little twist tool like this to make the ties tight: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00STU1UOI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ends popped hydraulic connectors from plants dragging the connector sleeves.


----------



## Steve Prather (Aug 18, 2018)

RC, thanks - not having experience I was wondering if it was common on other mfrs as well. Thanks for the links - I'll look into those as part of the solution.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Absolutely, penny pinching engineering has moved virtually all front system compatible hydraulic connectors under the tractor closer to the source plumbing. Saves three cents worth of tubing.

Not just on compact tractors either, the 150 horse range in most manufacturers has the same issue.


----------



## Steve Prather (Aug 18, 2018)

Okay folks - what I have used is a 4" plumbing connection. I have included pics as promised. I bought it at Home Depot. I had to get one big enough to fit over the entire cluster because there is not enough room between the QCs to do them individually as I originally planned. We'll see how this works.
I have learned to be more careful when backing up (especially after I stripped all the blades off the cooling fan) but sometimes you are pinched and have no choice so hopefully this will help!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice. Quick easy simple inexpensive way to go. I love it


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Way to go!


----------

